# KA24E Torque Specification Needed



## Macc (Jul 4, 2005)

KA24E Engine--Cam replacement. 

By the distributor there is a cam hold down piece with 4 bolts. Two of the bolts are the same as all of the other cam shaft bolts (I found the torque for these to be 37 to 41 ft/lb). The other 2 bolts (nearest to the ditributor) are smaller in length and diameter. Does anyone know what the torque is for these? Thanks for any help!


----------



## L J Walker (Aug 3, 2005)

*Bolts identity and torque value*



Macc said:


> KA24E Engine--Cam replacement.
> 
> By the distributor there is a cam hold down piece with 4 bolts. Two of the bolts are the same as all of the other cam shaft bolts (I found the torque for these to be 37 to 41 ft/lb). The other 2 bolts (nearest to the ditributor) are smaller in length and diameter. Does anyone know what the torque is for these? Thanks for any help!


These are essentially "pinch bolts" to grip the distributor housing tube.
These are 6mm bolts with a torque value of 10 to 11 ft/lb.


----------

